# need help identifying huge high end stereo speakers



## slocklear1008 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello Good people, I need help identifying a set of used high end speakers I purchased a few weeks ago. The speakers are completely enclosed in a fine wood with no way to get inside. They are 12" wide , 15 1/2" deep and 45" in height. --- 1-








3 3/8" tweeter, 1- 6 1/2" midrange and 2- 10 1/4" woofers. ---- I am assuming they are high end speakers because the only visible writing on the speakers is on the wire connectors in the rear (wbt0702 germany). Found these connectors online and they sell for $200 -$300 for a set of 4. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am inserting pics below.


----------



## slocklear1008 (Nov 3, 2021)

forgot to add that they weigh 75 to 100 lbs each


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

The mid and bass drivers look like ordinary stock paper-cone drivers. The deeply inset driver in the tweeter assembly (which looks like plastic) does not inspire confidence of wide dispersion. The overall impression is that the WBT terminals are the only thing that is possibly "high end" about them. $200-300 for 4 might be a fair price until we know more about what's inside.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Agree---the drivers don't appear to be of the quality you would find in an actual high-end speaker. In addition, the finishing work does not look like a production loudspeaker. No manufactured loudspeaker would be without a moderately indestructible label indicating who made them and their serial numbers. The wood visible in the photos does not appear to be the sort of wood found on actual manufactured high-end speakers and real high end loudspeakers always have the speaker terminals recessed into the cabinet so the terminals are not sticking out. These look homemade rather than looking like a production loudspeaker. To find out more, you'd probably have to remove the grill cloth/frame, then remove screws holding the bottom woofer in place so you can remove it and look inside. If there is a crossover circuit inside, you'll have a better idea if this was a manufactured loudspeaker or a home-made loudspeaker.


----------



## slocklear1008 (Nov 3, 2021)

thanks. I will open them up.


----------



## slocklear1008 (Nov 3, 2021)

Kal Rubinson said:


> The mid and bass drivers look like ordinary stock paper-cone drivers. The deeply inset driver in the tweeter assembly (which looks like plastic) does not inspire confidence of wide dispersion. The overall impression is that the WBT terminals are the only thing that is possibly "high end" about them. $200-300 for 4 might be a fair price until we know more about what's inside.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## slocklear1008 (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Post pics of the back of the drivers.


----------

